# Madness Winter Outlook



## ALLSKIING (Oct 23, 2007)

http://www.accuweather.com/news-blogs.asp?blog=meteomadness&date=2007-10-01_15:27


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 23, 2007)

So... like every other year.... Northern Vermont is favored. Is this news?


----------



## MikeTrainor (Oct 23, 2007)

Looks good to me


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 23, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> So... like every other year.... Northern Vermont is favored. Is this news?


Ha!!! well it some type of news.


----------



## trtaylor (Oct 23, 2007)

If it were to pan out, ought to be good from the Catskills on north. Works for me!


----------



## skizoo (Oct 23, 2007)

If you want to read some serious eastern US weather talk with some top mets and see one of the top Mets winter forecast go to http://www.easternuswx.com/bb/index.php?showtopic=145030

if you don't want to read his forecast just go to the bottom of his post to see the maps..


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 23, 2007)

skizoo said:


> If you want to read some serious eastern US weather talk with some top mets and see one of the top Mets winter forecast go to http://www.easternuswx.com/bb/index.php?showtopic=145030
> 
> if you don't want to read his forecast just go to the bottom of his post to see the maps..


Word! HM's forecast, nice. I will take a look. Worth more than a grain of salt though not quite the weight in gold.


----------

